
A slick timepicker based on MomentJs - cosminharangus
http://fwdmarket.github.io/timepicker/
======
qhoc
Am I missing something? What's so "slick" about it?

~~~
cosminharangus
:D Maybe it's just me, but compared to other timepickers you don't have
multiple buttons for each element(hours, minute, meridiem), which gives you a
simpler design, that can look similar to your datepicker. It's still the first
draft and there are some bugs, but for now you can use your keyboard to go
through the intervals faster apart from the buttons and will try to keep the
same simplicity of use when perfecting it.

